# Broken capillaries on my face



## foreveratorifan (May 30, 2005)

never had this done, but that can help....or i think like spider veins in your legs they can take needles and do something to them as well

do you have allergies or sinus infections a lot? do you use a wash cloth to wash your face?  do you try to pick or extract pimples yourself?  do you use hot water to wash your face?

all of these things can give you what is called Couperose...and that's the broken capillaries that you see....my guess is that is what you have


----------



## rouquinne (May 31, 2005)

if you only have a few, laser treatment is overkill.

consider having them electrically sealed instead.  my old dermatologist in Toronto used to do it for me for $35 per treatment.

BUT -

this *HURTS*!!!!


----------



## rouquinne (May 31, 2005)

canuck, in which part of the country do you live?

one of the main causes of broken capillaries is quick changes in temperature extremes.  meaning a typical Canadian winter, like the ones here in Ottawa, where you go from frigid outdoor air to over-heated indoor air is a likely culprit.


----------



## foreveratorifan (May 31, 2005)

^ very true.  extreme temps can do it too as well as sunburns when you were younger.

i have the same issue, and mine's due to sunburns I got as a child....and growing up in highschool playing sports outside all the time in the summer and not being able to apply sunscreen enough and sweating it all off!  I got loads of sunburns no matter how i tried not to...

i would say, just cover them up! they probably aren't that noticeable...no one in my class even KNEW i had them till they washed my face and looked under the lighted magnifying glass...and then even without makeup could see the redness...they were all surprised cause they thought i had perfectly even skin!! LOL...gotta love my Prescriptives foundation!


----------

